# FIRST EGG at only 15 weeks???



## mfawley (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi I just got my first flock on May 15th, they were hatched May 14th and got them from Meyer Hatchery, I got my first egg this past Sat ( which is less then 15 weeks old ) and was wondering if I should be concerned with it being so early, I have 7 Golden buff hens and only one has started laying, and NO I havent put them on Layer pellets yet (havent even bought a bag ) they are still eating Purina start and grow, I'm just worried about my hen if she started to early?????


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

No worries...sometimes it happens. I've had production breeds that started at 4 mo. and your bird is almost there, so it's possible to start that early. 

She'll just be the most likely to burn out on laying before others who start later, is all.


----------



## mfawley (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok thank you for the reply, when should I start them on the Layer pellets now that she is laying?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Any old time...you can finish out your current feed and then start or even mix your current with the layer until one is gone and you are feeding all layer. It's not all that dire to get the right feed, right away.


----------



## mfawley (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks again Bee, Now I have 2 Bantam old English roosters in the same pen, will it hurt the roosters to eat the layer pellets?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope! It sure won't...they can eat anything the hens can eat.


----------

